# State Blind Lottery



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

State blind lottery set for August 18th clink here for more info.

http://www.ohiodnr.com/tabid/18276/EntryID/14/Default.aspx


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

non of those are close to me!!! if you get one brad i'll split the $50 with you!!!!...call me!!!


----------



## WalleyeGuy (Apr 9, 2004)

We got pulled for Nimi.
Took Blind area # 18.
We had # 7 last year.


----------



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

pulled a blind on deer creek cant wait for the season.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

billybob7059 said:


> pulled a blind on deer creek cant wait for the season.


ill be bird hunting down there... then ill swing by and swamp your blind


----------

